# Como se si mi potencia para el auto es puenteable



## lordblacksuca (Jun 11, 2007)

hola, la pregunta que tengo es la siguiente, ¿como hago para saber si mi potencia es puenteable, supongamos que no tengo el manual ni nada de eso.... que tendria que hacer??

lo que pasa es que quiero poner un subwoofer y necesito saber si puedo puentear la potencia

gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 12, 2007)

generalmente disen que son bridgeables en algun lado del aparato y si no proba poniendo 2 salidas en serie y si no se escucha mas o sentis ruidos que no nesesariamente es musica es por que no es puenteable jajaja saludos


----------



## lordblacksuca (Jun 12, 2007)

si, el problema de ese metodo de "prueba" (que esperaba no tener que llegar a usar) es que si no es puenteable, se va a quemar, y es una potencia boss, no creo que sea bueno quemarla JEJEJE

¿no viene algun metodo "de manera electronica para probarlo"?
agradesco su respuesta


----------



## Dano (Jun 12, 2007)

Buscar un switch que diga BRIDGE

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Jun 12, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Buscar un switch que diga BRIDGE
> 
> Saludos



si no tiene el swich BRIDGE no es puenteable poque no existe otra manera dr que el otro canal desfase 180ª la señal de entrada


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2007)

Mide la tension de salida de la etapa sin señal respecto del chasis del auto (Ambos polos), si tienes 0 VCC o algo similar se podria conectar en puente, si tienes otra tension mayor la salida de la etapa ya esta en puente.


----------



## lordblacksuca (Jun 12, 2007)

ok, probare, gracias por las respuestas


----------

